# Canfield Brothers 2008 Formula 1 Jedi



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey guys/gals,

Thought I'd share this stuff with you all now that it's release is official. This bike is awesome, sure to be a contender on the DH courses and give us some options away from the "big manufactures".

I don't know a lot of the technical info, I just do some graphic design for Lance and Chris. If you've got questions/orders be sure and contact them. 

Enjoy.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

yup sicklines has like 8 pics with diffrent linkage and diffrent parts i think thats actually my next bike no matter what kinda of crap my crew talks


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

So amazing.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

that bike looks sooooo sick... i want one... But not happening anytime soon... lol


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> that bike looks sooooo sick... i want one... But not happening anytime soon... lol


yup, i got till feb. when they come out haha


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Here are a couple more, but in brown. The detail and craftmanship are just amazing.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

TheMauler said:


> yup, i got till feb. when they come out haha


You'll probably be one of the first. Congrats!


----------



## untoco (Mar 4, 2007)

i love the look of blue links! very sick! when it'll be available to order?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

blue black looks good... what about white frame and red links?? XD


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Rick I love you man! I can't even believe that since that one day in winter park where you were just talking to lance about potentially doing some work for him, you have been pumping out some good work my friend! I am super stoked to see that things are going well. And as for the bike, wow, just wow. never seen anything like it and I hope it really takes off for those guys. Glad to know someone who is down for the revolution! WOOO


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

untoco said:


> i love the look of blue links! very sick! when it'll be available to order?


feb last i hear from chris canfield


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> blue black looks good... what about white frame and red links?? XD


man ive seen blue, white, and red links and let me say whoa... im gonna have a harder time decidng my color scheme than anything.


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

That might be my new Dh bike for next year. Is it a 1 1/8 or 1.5 headtube? Does anyone have the geometry specs?


----------



## Yukon (Jul 17, 2004)

Anyone have pricing, or geometry specs?
This very well may be my new DH bike.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

no price yet, that im aware of and i believe its 1 1/8 like i sayed not 100% but pretty sure


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

cmooreboards said:


> Rick I love you man! I can't even believe that since that one day in winter park where you were just talking to lance about potentially doing some work for him, you have been pumping out some good work my friend! I am super stoked to see that things are going well. And as for the bike, wow, just wow. never seen anything like it and I hope it really takes off for those guys. Glad to know someone who is down for the revolution! WOOO


What's up Chase? Yeah, it's pretty sweetl. Chris and Lance are super cool guys. I'm happy to be associated with such a great company.

Make sure you guys get over to WP and Keystone next season.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Speedwa said:


> That might be my new Dh bike for next year. Is it a 1 1/8 or 1.5 headtube? Does anyone have the geometry specs?


Sorry, no "geo" specs. I never had to deal with any of that stuff.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

It isn't gonna be cheap but it looks to be sweet :thumbsup: 

The ONE and the Sauce will have a burly option with a 1.5" headset and ribbed tubing.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

mtb_biker said:


> It isn't gonna be cheap but it looks to be sweet :thumbsup:
> 
> The ONE and the Sauce will have a burly option with a 1.5" headset and ribbed tubing.


ya stout im not too down with them but i guess there alright for what there gonna do... but ya burly nonetheless


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> It isn't gonna be cheap but it looks to be sweet :thumbsup:
> 
> The ONE and the Sauce will have a burly option with a 1.5" headset and ribbed tubing.


Speaking of the One, here's a little info on it as well.

By the way, one of the cool little touches the bros. do with all the new frames is that the "stickers" aren't stickers at all. They are actually etched into the frame, looks really sweet.


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Missed the booth @ I-Bike Ricky!*



rep_1969 said:


> What's up Chase? Yeah, it's pretty sweetl. Chris and Lance are super cool guys. I'm happy to be associated with such a great company.
> 
> Make sure you guys get over to WP and Keystone next season.


Yo Ricky, Nice job man! :thumbsup: Mr. Industry man! Woohoo! LOL Gotta give ya some crap bud. LOL  Meant to make by the CBros booth but was just too busy with meetings. Wasnt cool coming off the broken leg and standing up and walking for soo long at the show. Never got a reply from you, how was yr last day @ Keystone? Hope all is well! TTYL!!

Looking forward to hangin out and hittin Keystone next season with ya man! :thumbsup:

IntenseRdr :cornut:


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

TheMauler said:


> no price yet, that im aware of and i believe its 1 1/8 like i sayed not 100% but pretty sure


Some Interbike pics... those guys are pimps.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

IntenseRdr said:


> Yo Ricky, Nice job man! :thumbsup: Mr. Industry man! Woohoo! LOL Gotta give ya some crap bud. LOL  Meant to make by the CBros booth but was just too busy with meetings. Wasnt cool coming off the broken leg and standing up and walking for soo long at the show. Never got a reply from you, how was yr last day @ Keystone? Hope all is well! TTYL!!
> 
> Looking forward to hangin out and hittin Keystone next season with ya man! :thumbsup:
> 
> IntenseRdr :cornut:


Yo, what up Mikey?

You didn't see their booth at I-bike because they were part of the "Vegas Resistance". 

check it out: http://www.vegasresistance.com/

Last weekend at Keystone was stellar!! Yes, get down here next year, but don't break anything!!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

wyrm said:


> Some Interbike pics... those guys are pimps.


PIMPS INDEED!! Looking like about 6 grand there. Very nice build Canfield's!!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Damn nice frame...


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is the Geometry sheet for the F1 Jedi. Cheers


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Whatever u do Lance or Chris don't sell a bike to "The Mauler" ok cool.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


> Whatever u do Lance or Chris don't sell a bike to "The Mauler" ok cool.


i already got one on order with chris....


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

i realize they have a upper idler, but im not seeing the 0 chain growth deal. there has to be some minimal change. what is the shock stroke length in that beast? it is dead sexiest.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

wyrm said:


> Some Interbike pics... those guys are pimps.


Damm that bike is sick, perfect build and component choices, Jedi and the One would be an awesome Combo

One for AM/light FR love to see some geo numbers
JEDI for DH

WOW:thumbsup:

I wish and hope Canfeild get a decent Website, nothing flashy by just something static easy to nav and is standard 800x600 for optiomal viewing, its not hard or expensive.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Just noticed the low rise OS Diety bar yum very sweet.

:thumbsup:


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

bighitboy said:


> i realize they have a upper idler, but im not seeing the 0 chain growth deal. there has to be some minimal change.


They might be able to pull it off with the right placement of the lower chainguide pulley and upper idler.The chainstay length is growing through the travel, but the chain is also going straighter at the same time and that's maybe enough to negate that chainstay length growth.

Marko


----------



## mario.broo (Sep 21, 2007)

thats hot!


----------



## bamxbam (Jan 22, 2004)

mine coming in feb 2999.00 with avy email Chris for specs


----------



## mario.broo (Sep 21, 2007)

I liked the height of bottom braket (357 mm), and avalanche on the back is great choice! I rode it for some time, and what can I say.... You'll be happy for sure :]


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

mario.broo said:


> I liked the height of bottom braket (357 mm), and avalanche on the back is great choice! I rode it for some time, and what can I say.... You'll be happy for sure :]


I was going to replace my trail bike with a One, but now I'm thinking I might have to replace my M1 with a F1. Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

bighitboy said:


> i realize they have a upper idler, but im not seeing the 0 chain growth deal. there has to be some minimal change. what is the shock stroke length in that beast? it is dead sexiest.


Lots of chain length growth on this bike. When I talked to them they said it had more chain growth than the last F1. I'm trying to remember my numbers here, but I think that it starts at 16.75"BB and grow to just over 18" at end stroke. The idea is to have a rear ward moving wheel to get over objects at faster speeds. Your wheel base actually grows to give you more stability. Without the upper pulley this system would not work, the upper pulley allows it to have virtually little actual chain growth.

These bikes are built to be speed machines. They keep the original idea to position the rider more over the bars. This idea is to help the rider get up and over the front for better cornering. More steering with the upper body and hips. It forces you into a racing position... boobs to the tubes. I think that it is a work of art.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

bamxbam said:


> mine coming in feb 2999.00 with avy email Chris for specs


dam


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

THANK YOU for coming up with the "DH Size" on the top tube. It's one of the most important measurements on a DH bike and no one has it. I posted last year on the IH forum about it and on the DH forum too, but no one else seemed to understand the importance and would give you the stupid and useless "Effective top tube length".

Fahn


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

*CB Vegas*



rep_1969 said:


> Yo, what up Mikey?
> 
> You didn't see their booth at I-bike because they were part of the "Vegas Resistance".
> 
> ...


Yo Ricky, I did see Chris walking in the show with one of the bikes though. LOL Good to hear Keystone was good. Yeah I dont plan on breaking anything at Keystone. Thats what happens at Whistler. LOL Not too bad though. Only in the ER 2 out of 7 years going up there. Right? Would have rather not hit the ER any of the days. :thumbsup: Hope you plan on riding a Canfield!! I have been telling yuo about them for awhile now!! You will love the DH rig! When I rode Chris's DH rig at Bootleg I loved the ride it had! Do one if you have the chance man!! :thumbsup: :cornut:

Holla!! :band: :rant:


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

bighitboy said:


> i realize they have a upper idler, but im not seeing the 0 chain growth deal. there has to be some minimal change. what is the shock stroke length in that beast? it is dead sexiest.


The Jedi has 1.5mm growth and then it shrinks. Although it is almost nothing a single speed would still need a tensioner (from my experience). A shimano 105 worked well for me as a tensioner. You can get the chain really tight without having to plan for stretch.

The shock is a 222 x 70 (8.75 x 2.75) and fits all shock brands.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> Damm that bike is sick, perfect build and component choices, Jedi and the One would be an awesome Combo
> 
> One for AM/light FR love to see some geo numbers
> JEDI for DH
> ...


Here is the One geometry in 8" setting.

Our site is in shambles. We are going to get a temp site up soon with all the new stuff and as much info as possible.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

LarryFahn said:


> THANK YOU for coming up with the "DH Size" on the top tube. It's one of the most important measurements on a DH bike and no one has it. I posted last year on the IH forum about it and on the DH forum too, but no one else seemed to understand the importance and would give you the stupid and useless "Effective top tube length".
> 
> Fahn


I agree, it's one of the most important numbers on the bike.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

flymybike said:


> Here is the One geometry in 8" setting.
> 
> Our site is in shambles. We are going to get a temp site up soon with all the new stuff and as much info as possible.


Cheers flymybike, Im liking the looks of this more and more, how much abuse can that seat top tube juction take on the one?

The rest looks bullet proof, great to her about the website, I know how frustrating it can be to set them up, content etc

Look fwd to it, hope you guys had a great Ibike, you got anyone racing we can keep an eye on results wise? DH, anything?

cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> Cheers flymybike, Im liking the looks of this more and more, how much abuse can that seat top tube juction take on the one?
> 
> The rest looks bullet proof, great to her about the website, I know how frustrating it can be to set them up, content etc
> 
> ...


The conection is a internally ribbed tube with the side plates extenting to the seat tube. The seat tube has alot of support but just before we build we are going to break the protos and thats one of the tests. If it need a small gusset it will be easy and light to do.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

would the One be a usable slopestyle rig?
*edit*
Stupid question, Answer is Balance...

Sorry.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Off topic a little bit*

Any changes for the Balance?



flymybike said:


> I agree, it's one of the most important numbers on the bike.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

clarkgriswald said:


> Any changes for the Balance?


I think they are only making the F1, One and Sauce now. I think.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that is a dope a$$ frame


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thats it. I'm getting a job and buying that frame.


----------



## maden (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi. I must say that i like what the canfield brothers are doing here.
The Jedi look super clean 

I currently ride a 04-05 F1. And i love this frame...
However its geting old now, and will soon be ready for retirement...

As i said earlier i love the design of the jedi, but it just doesnt look as bombproof as the older frames...
So my question is:
Can the jedi compare to my F1 when it comes to stiffness?
And can it withstand me at 220?


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

Is the Jedi a 2.8-1 leverage ratio? Please tell me that it comes with a 1.5 headtube.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> I think they are only making the F1, One and Sauce now. I think.


The Balance and the Lucky are getting replaced with the CanCan and CanDiggle, both with 1.5 HT. 
The line up for 08 is F1 Jedi (7.75" DH race), CanDiggle (7-8" DH/Freeride), One (7-8" Enduro,AM), CanCan (5-6" Freeride, DJ), Sauce (5-6" AM, XC Race). 
The One and CanDiggle are close to the same, The One is lighter and geo for a 6-7" fork and the CanDiggle is a DH build. Same with the Sauce and CanCan.

Maden - the Jedi is the new F1 and despite it's light weight (10 lbs frame and shock) it's built really tough. It has 20mm axles at all the pivots (like the older F1s) shorter links that are both one piece and the rear has internally ribbed tubing. I would have no problem putting you on a Jedi, even at 220. Leverage is 2.8 -1


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

Any more info and pictures of the Can Diggle? It will be a hard decision for me between the Jedi and Can Diggle( which looks a lot like the original Lucky Design).

And like the Hawaiians say, If can, can. If no can, no can.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

*no lucky?!?*

hey flymybike,

why did you guys discontinue the lucky?

my friend has a lucky and that thing is completely bad @ss. it was just released, last year, i can't imagine why you guys would discontinue such a sweet ride....any clues?


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

sriracha said:


> hey flymybike,
> 
> why did you guys discontinue the lucky?
> 
> my friend has a lucky and that thing is completely bad @ss. it was just released, last year, i can't imagine why you guys would discontinue such a sweet ride....any clues?


ya we were talking about this i couldn't come up with an answer...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

sriracha said:


> hey flymybike,
> 
> why did you guys discontinue the lucky?
> 
> my friend has a lucky and that thing is completely bad @ss. it was just released, last year, i can't imagine why you guys would discontinue such a sweet ride....any clues?


Yah what's up with that??? The Lucky is a sick bike.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

The Lucky is a sick bike and can compete with the best bikes in the world. I will keep my Lucky forever! We are replacing it with the CanDiggle because of a few reasons. 

The new bikes make better sense in a lot of ways but here are some highlights. 

Pedaling efficency - The new line has a perfect pedaling feel in ALL chainrings where the Lucky, Balance (and every other multi link bike) has a lifting feel in granny ring. Annoying if you ever stand in granny ring. This alone makes our bikes far better any other bike on the market. 

Light weight - The constuction on the new line is far easier to get the weight down and maintain a strong platform. Small CNC parts and triangulated tubing structure is the lightest and strongest way to do it. 

Manufacturing - Ease of fabrication with such a tight pivot placement. Smaller CNC parts to save weight and cost but the best part is that the pivot locations can't move during welding or heat treat resulting in better precision and concistancy.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

saw one or two of these at Angel Fire. They were nice.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Any more info*

on these two..CanCan (5-6" Freeride, DJ), Sauce (5-6" AM, XC Race)?

Thanks.



flymybike said:


> The Balance and the Lucky are getting replaced with the CanCan and CanDiggle, both with 1.5 HT.
> The line up for 08 is F1 Jedi (7.75" DH race), CanDiggle (7-8" DH/Freeride), One (7-8" Enduro,AM), CanCan (5-6" Freeride, DJ), Sauce (5-6" AM, XC Race).
> The One and CanDiggle are close to the same, The One is lighter and geo for a 6-7" fork and the CanDiggle is a DH build. Same with the Sauce and CanCan.
> 
> Maden - the Jedi is the new F1 and despite it's light weight (10 lbs frame and shock) it's built really tough. It has 20mm axles at all the pivots (like the older F1s) shorter links that are both one piece and the rear has internally ribbed tubing. I would have no problem putting you on a Jedi, even at 220. Leverage is 2.8 -1


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Any custom frames for us in need of a 25" toptube?

Always on the lookout for 'the' bike.


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

im confused lmao


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

clarkgriswald said:


> on these two..CanCan (5-6" Freeride, DJ), Sauce (5-6" AM, XC Race)?
> 
> Thanks.


Here is the Sauce and CanCan geometry sheets. These are preliminary but close. Sorry no 25" top tubes this year. No one seemed to want them, except for you Huck Banzai.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

seriously nice bikes!

rode with a guy in Brianhead that was totally shredding on his Canfield.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice.......


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

The welds on the frames look so perfect!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Man the Lucky was one of the best looking bikes I'd really like to own....

Any Interbike pics of these nice bikes?


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

Gauss said:


> Man the Lucky was one of the best looking bikes I'd really like to own....
> 
> Any Interbike pics of these nice bikes?


here you go, if you go into the gallery at the bottom it has alot more pics of each bike.

http://www.sicklines.com/interbike2007/canfield_brothers


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

TheMauler said:


> here you go, if you go into the gallery at the bottom it has alot more pics of each bike.
> 
> http://www.sicklines.com/interbike2007/canfield_brothers


... no pics of the CanDiggle or CanCan ........  just the 2 that I wanted to check are missing :madmax:

Anyway thanks


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

flymybike said:


> Here is the Sauce and CanCan geometry sheets. These are preliminary but close. Sorry no 25" top tubes this year. No one seemed to want them, except for you Huck Banzai.


Dang short people!!



(How about 24.25?)


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Man the Lucky was one of the best looking bikes I'd really like to own....
> 
> Any Interbike pics of these nice bikes?


I believe there are still Lucky frames available. Better get on the horn!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> I believe there are still Lucky frames available. Better get on the horn!! :thumbsup:


We have a couple large and small Lucky frames left.

Sorry, no 24+ tt this year. The One and the Sauce will have a 24" tt. The standard sizing we are doing is Jedi, CanDiggle and CanCan will be 21.25, 22.5, 23.5 and the One and Sauce will be 22, 23, 24 tt.


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

Gauss said:


> ... no pics of the CanDiggle or CanCan ........  just the 2 that I wanted to check are missing :madmax:
> 
> Anyway thanks


Any new pics/drawings?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Make my CanCan like this please. Don't need a seat up my butt on DJs and pedaling is overrated ;-). But seriously, make it like this.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

i like that very much!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

flymybike said:


> We have a couple large and small Lucky frames left.
> 
> Sorry, no 24+ tt this year. The One and the Sauce will have a 24" tt. The standard sizing we are doing is Jedi, CanDiggle and CanCan will be 21.25, 22.5, 23.5 and the One and Sauce will be 22, 23, 24 tt.


I wanted a med Lucky, is not fair! Bad lucky!

I was hoping for this one for the next year, that's why I wrote with that feeling: "I'd like to own"... I forgot to write the whole sentence: "... for the next year".

However it's a nice and smart idea the new sizes on the FR rigs, now there are just the perfect sizes for me, 22.5 for FR and 23 for AM. I'm still waiting for those missing shots to show up! I just hope a nice downtube as the Lucky at least. One of the things I didn't like from the first Lucky was it's simple aesthetic tubing, the last Lucky is just sexy.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm serious about the CanCan top tube and seat tube. Make it flat, slam the seat, rule the slopestyle parks!


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

flymybike said:


> The CanCan and CanDiggle,


Nice names!
:thumbsup: 
Brian


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

Anyone every ridden a One that can talk about how they ride? I live in St George and do a ton of aggressive all mountain and freeride stuff but the good rides here mostly require technical climbing to the top so I would be curious how they climb and how i could build it. Trips to ski resorts and such will happen also.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*I have ridden the One*

It really lives up to the hype from my time on it. It was build up with a 180mm domain up front and a dhx 5 coil for rear and in the 8 in travel. 33lbs was total ride weight with xc oriented tires. The tires were the only thing that held the bike back on the downs. I am sure you have ridden a dh bike with 8 inches of travel but if not, they feel ultra deep. Lots of sag and sometimes and isolated feel from the trail. This bike didn't feel like that in the rear. I'm used to a 6 inch bike for nearly all my riding and that is what the One felt like but then you really noticed that extra travel on the bigger moves or when you get into trouble. That is the best way to describe it to me. It is a capable bike but not really a DH bike. You could use it for that but think more like a really lively deep travel bike. 
It pedals great. I heard that they are having such a great response to this bike that they just upped their orders to meet the demand. There is no down side to the pedalling. There is no pedal kickback that I could feel. The bike actually accelerated when you laid down the power. I think this frame with a coil rear and a totem 2 step or ata/eta 66 would be an incredible setup. It handily outclimbed my 6in bike and offered more for the downs. I think the hardest part about owning this bike would be figuring out what tires to run. Light?, heavy?, fast?, grippy?, its capable of so much. Maybe two wheelsets are the way to go. I think they are going to sell the piss out of this frame.


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

makes me wonder what it would ride like with a roco coil. or even a ccdb or avy chubby.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*my experience*

My experience with a parallel linkage/vpp design is that it pedals better with an open shock and of course is beneficial when going down. I would definitely go with a Roco, or the other options if you have case to spare. Maybe you should try them all and give us a report back


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

combatkimura said:


> Make my CanCan like this please. Don't need a seat up my butt on DJs and pedaling is overrated ;-). But seriously, make it like this.


I don't think the tire would ever clear the seat & it's prob stronger to have the curve.

Gauss: Take a look at the Smalls. The lucky's sizes are weird. My Bro got a small and it's perfect, it feels like a Med but with just a shorter seat tube.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Look better?*

The top of the seat is 16.5" from the BB. The seat tube is a 13" on a small CanCan.

I felt the small Luckys ran a hair big too although it lines up with other small sizes in the market. The Lucky is a 22" effective tt, the new Jedi, CanCan and CanDiggle have 21.25" tt.


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

I really like the short tt's on the smalls. Hopefully 66 crowns can clear the down tube as well. Can't wait to see the production models. 

Any actual bike pics of the CanCan or canDiggle?


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

how much?


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

CanDiggle plz!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

so sick


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

flymybike said:


> The Lucky is a sick bike and can compete with the best bikes in the world. I will keep my Lucky forever! We are replacing it with the CanDiggle because of a few reasons.
> 
> The new bikes make better sense in a lot of ways but here are some highlights.
> 
> Pedaling efficency - The new line has a perfect pedaling feel in ALL chainrings where the Lucky, Balance (and every other multi link bike) has a lifting feel in granny ring. Annoying if you ever stand in granny ring. This alone makes our bikes far better any other bike on the market.


I must admit, I'm a bit puzzled by this. The canfield bros of all people must know the benefit of the high pivot better than anyone else! Just look at the Jedi...it's gorgeous. But they've gone away from (virtual) high pivot of the lucky and the balance on the new bikes to a much lower virtual pivot that doesn't move much through the travel. This seems like a step backwards?!

Yeah, I see what he's saying about pedalling efficiency above, but I always liked a bit of dig in the granny gear. Seems to me the benefits of the virtual high pivot bikes like the older balance and lucky would outweigh this benefit of pedalling efficiency by being plusher on rough stuff, corner better, and have better anti-squat...

Sure, if your designing an XC bike, the One linkage looks perfect, but this is a 7-8" travel bike!

Maybe Canfield can explain this shift in philosphy?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

flymybike said:


> The top of the seat is 16.5" from the BB. The seat tube is a 13" on a small CanCan.
> 
> I felt the small Luckys ran a hair big too although it lines up with other small sizes in the market. The Lucky is a 22" effective tt, the new Jedi, CanCan and CanDiggle have 21.25" tt.


That looks great, but I guess with the clearance with the tire and seat under full compression it leaves room for the curved toptube anyway. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I just hope either the CanCan or the CanDiggle are better looking than a Turner Highline, I'm expecting anywhere in the 2008 to get somewhat like that... a Lucky with the new TT at 22.5" would been killer... but life is not always perfect.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Pslide said:


> I must admit, I'm a bit puzzled by this. The canfield bros of all people must know the benefit of the high pivot better than anyone else! Just look at the Jedi...it's gorgeous. But they've gone away from (virtual) high pivot of the lucky and the balance on the new bikes to a much lower virtual pivot that doesn't move much through the travel. This seems like a step backwards?!
> 
> Yeah, I see what he's saying about pedalling efficiency above, but I always liked a bit of dig in the granny gear. Seems to me the benefits of the virtual high pivot bikes like the older balance and lucky would outweigh this benefit of pedalling efficiency by being plusher on rough stuff, corner better, and have better anti-squat...
> 
> ...


The Lucky and Balance frames have a pretty low pivot on them. Hence no pulley wheel to deal with chainstretch. The granny on them does what all virtual pivot bike do- they lift to topout when you get out of the saddle. Feels like a inchworm- Not good= but okay if you are seated or only running a big ring.
So, all virtual pivot bike are designed around one ring to work right- Because your chainline moves alot between front chainrings.

Our new suspension is the result of designing Parallel Link suspension for the last 8 years! Longer than anyone else in the business. 
Plus our test ridders are US! The guys designing the suspension.

The new suspension is the result of all of our passion for the perfect suspension that works the same in all the front chainrings!
That is why 4 of 5 new models are running it.

The new ONE and Sauce- Can-Can and Can-Diggle all run the exact same suspension. The only one in the world right now that is perfect in the 32 and the 22t rings. Both feel perfect. no movement up or down with pedaling in or out of the saddle.
The most efficient and best feeling suspensions we have ridden.

The one is a XC frame- but if you can have 7-8" without any problems climbing it- Why not? It is designed around the same build you would put on a 6" AM frame. 
Cheers


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

so update to the candiggle??? photos???

So no more lucky med's left over. if there is one back there hidding let me know flymybike


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, you guys have the benefit of riding them...along with the 8 years of development...so I guess you got me beat.

I'm riding a Balfa 2 step at the moment, and I love the way the bike works. The virtual pivot point works like the Lucky/Balance I suppose...starting high and getting lower as the suspension travels. Similar to the DW link as well. It seems like the best way to design a bike...plush on hits due to the rearward travel, a bit a chain stretch to lock the suspension out a bit under power for better acceleration, great cornering, braking, anti-squat, etc. 

So I was surprised to see a move away from this type of design when you guys spent so long perfecting it, and move to a linkage design that minimizes chain stretch in the name of pedalling efficiency in all rings. I guess I never stand up in the granny ring...does anybody? And I'd trade granny ring efficiency for a bit of rearward axle path for ride down...

From the one ride report, sounds good. Indeed, if it pedals like a 6" bike, why not ride a 7-8" bike! Would love to ride one. Canfield will always get my respect - and I'm sure a few podiums with the Jedi!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

doodooboi said:


> so update to the candiggle??? photos???
> 
> So no more lucky med's left over. if there is one back there hidding let me know flymybike


Sorry, no photos yet. Only the model pictures.

The medium Luckys sold out fast. I have a used large Lucky complete with a WC 888 Air if your tall enough. We have a few small and large frames left only.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Pslide said:


> Well, you guys have the benefit of riding them...along with the 8 years of development...so I guess you got me beat.
> 
> I'm riding a Balfa 2 step at the moment, and I love the way the bike works. The virtual pivot point works like the Lucky/Balance I suppose...starting high and getting lower as the suspension travels. Similar to the DW link as well. It seems like the best way to design a bike...plush on hits due to the rearward travel, a bit a chain stretch to lock the suspension out a bit under power for better acceleration, great cornering, braking, anti-squat, etc.
> 
> ...


We haven't moved away from rearward wheelpath designs. We have taken it a step further with the Jedi which is what it sounds like your talking about. The thing is that a rearward wheel path IS optimal for DH but not an all around bike. It's a difficult thing to have a front derailleur on a bike with a upper pulley. I've only seen the Cortina prototype Adrian was walking around with at Interbike. Very cool concept BTW. Minimizing chain stretch is a good thing because it eliminates pedal kick. Many bikes have used a high pivot to "lift" the bike under acceleration which gives a hard pedal feel but because it lifts, you're using energy to lift your body weight up with every pedal stroke instead of only moving you forward. If you have the perfect balance of lift, only enough to counter your body weight as you push down on the pedals, the bike will not move up or down, only forward. The Jedi uses a upper pulley to put the chainline on the high pivot to accomplish the same thing. Without the upper pulley, ie One, Sauce, CanCan and CanDiggle, the pivot must be just the right height and have just enough pivot movement, in our case high to low. 
Eliminating the lift in granny ring is one of the last unsolvable problems with parrallel link designs and that's why we have addressed it. We are striving for the perfect suspension for the intended use.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

flymybike said:


> Sorry, no photos yet. Only the model pictures.
> 
> The medium Luckys sold out fast. I have a used large Lucky complete with a WC 888 Air if your tall enough. We have a few small and large frames left only.


Oh well, it's a little to big for me. 5'10" got any photo's of that large anyways, just for bike porn sake!!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo, if you guys are looking for a website, this place rocks...
http://coconutmoon.com/
BTW, the Jedi looks sick!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

i loooove those red links....so sick


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes yes its pretty, this forum is sooooooo fashion led its a shame ......

Can someone explain how this frame achieves both an "extreme rearward axle path"
AND "zero chain stretch" ???
Im guessing it has to do with that little idler cog


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

Flymybike...I found that Cortina you were talking about! It's the first high pivot all-mountain bike I've seen, which is what I've been waiting for someone to design! Always liked those boys at Cortina...

Here's a pic:










Reminds me of a bike that I designed and modelled a few years back:










The idler pulley was designed to be adjustable up and down for different amounts of chain stretch (and acceleration), and it was also designed to slide left and right in that tube on some sleeve bearings, as controlled by a cable. Thus, the chain idler served as the front derailler. Here's a close up:










Sounds like the chain idler on the Jedi is adjustable...good idea...lol...

Of course, I never build these things...just try to think of them before anyone else...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

CrustyOne said:


> Yes yes its pretty, this forum is sooooooo fashion led its a shame ......
> 
> Can someone explain how this frame achieves both an "extreme rearward axle path"
> AND "zero chain stretch" ???
> Im guessing it has to do with that little idler cog


I guess, it's just a techie way to say how it feels when you ride one of the new bikes, anyway it's the way the seller feels it... I guess any other common rider can say it with other words, and as anything, try before you buy and make your own judge.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

CrustyOne said:


> Yes yes its pretty, this forum is sooooooo fashion led its a shame ......
> 
> Can someone explain how this frame achieves both an "extreme rearward axle path"
> AND "zero chain stretch" ???
> Im guessing it has to do with that little idler cog


Flymybike has alredy explained this. Go back a few pages and give it a read.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

CrustyOne said:


> Can someone explain how this frame achieves both an "extreme rearward axle path"
> AND "zero chain stretch" ???
> Im guessing it has to do with that little idler cog


It's not really possible to get zero chain stretch, or zero chain relaxing, like it is, from a multi link bike. What we shot for was a balance between chain extension and pedal kickback being as low as possible with the proper perportions of each. So not zero but really close.

The upper pulley relocates the chain system "front center" higher. Centers it on the high pivot.

edit; opps again


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

pslide - that model looks great! That thing would work great. I wanted to build a bike with a shifter like that. Then I found a Trek patent that covered upper pulley shifters. bummer 

The upper pulley on these prototype Jedi's are adjustable but the highest one feels the best. It will come stock with the good spot.


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

Cheers for the compliments! I've tried to find custom builders to build some of my designs, but nobody wants to go through the extra effort of building full-sus, with all the non-standard bits and bobs, new jigs, CNC work, etc. Prototyping that shifting roller would have been a lot of work anyway. I'd love to be in your shoes though!

Trek better use that patent. When I heard there was going to be a smaller bike based on the Session 10, I thought here we go...finally a high pivot bike with shifting pulley. But Interbike is gone and past, and no rumors on the grapevine. Didn't Purgatory bikes have a shifting top idler?

I see in one of the many "dream bikes" polls on this forum that the Jedi is "most wanted" of all the new DH bikes...respect!


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

whens the website gonna be updated?


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice! How'd I miss this thread for so long


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> whens the website gonna be updated?


Soon I hope. I'm waiting on word from the brothers as to what we are going to do, and when. We've got other things we are working on right now that have priority.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

seriously, check these guys out
http://coconutmoon.com/
they rock (did the zoic website, check it out if you dont believe me)
http://www.zoic.com/


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nut! said:


> seriously, check these guys out
> http://coconutmoon.com/
> they rock (did the zoic website, check it out if you dont believe me)
> http://www.zoic.com/


Thanks, I did just check them out. Sorry, I'm just not that impressed with
the Zoic web-site, looks a little too "girly".


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, the clients always have the final say in how the website looks, so that's more a reflection of Zoic than the web designer. They'll make it how you want it, girly or not  .


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

aight, well check out their portfolio
http://coconutmoon.com/portfolio.html
and this site
http://www.davidgarciaglass.com/
-Nut!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Pslide said:


> Flymybike...I found that Cortina you were talking about! It's the first high pivot all-mountain bike I've seen, which is what I've been waiting for someone to design! Always liked those boys at Cortina...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the new Corsair Maelstrom and Marque are high pivot idler pulley bikes. Right?

P.S. FLYMYBIKE: I think I would REALLY like a CanCan... What size shock does it use, and what length seat tube for the large? Are you guys still finalizing it's geometry?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

The Can-Can uses a 7.875 x 2.0 shock. The seat tube for a large is 15.5". The small is 13" and the medium is 14.5". This is final geometry. 

Yes the Corsair is a high single pivot with a pulley wheel and shifter! very cool.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

flymybike said:


> The Can-Can uses a 7.875 x 2.0 shock. The seat tube for a large is 15.5". The small is 13" and the medium is 14.5". This is final geometry.


OMG!!! Those numbers are very cool!  I ride a large Bottlerocket right now, but it's not as jibby as I'd like it. (Although mine has a heavy build at 41 lbs right now.) Do you have any time on the design? Looks like a 14 inch BB height with a 36 or Lyric... Right? When do you think they'll be ready, and what kind of colors do you guys have planned?

Sorry, excited... :eekster:


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

i'd like a canfield jedi for riding my shore spot obviuosly


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

that bike is Can-Filthy! I think the Canfield brothers could be having a pretty good run this year.


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the new Corsair Maelstrom and Marque are high pivot idler pulley bikes. Right?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I stand corrected...the Marque is a high pivot idler all mountain bike. Looks very good, but at 130mm rear travel, it could do with another 25mm out back if it really does pedal as good as it should...


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

call me old fashion, but i'm hesitant to drop 1500 bucks on a bike from a company merely 2 years old....


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*Where did you get the 2 years old idea?*

They have been building bikes since like 1999. Just finally getting the attention they deserved in the last couple years.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

aenema said:


> They have been building bikes since like 1999. Just finally getting the attention they deserved in the last couple years.


From their website. This is on their homepage. So sorry, less than 2 years.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*oh, wrong manufacturer*

As this is a Canfield forum I thought you were referring to their bikes.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Jwind said:


> From their website. This is on their homepage. So sorry, less than 2 years.


HE thought you were talking about Canfield Brothers.

YOU thought he was talking about Corsair.

FUNNY


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

aenema said:


> As this is a Canfield forum I thought you were referring to their bikes.


Actually, this is the downhill - freeride forum. And my post was RIGHT after a post about the corsair bikes and their pivots.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> OMG!!! Those numbers are very cool!  I ride a large Bottlerocket right now, but it's not as jibby as I'd like it. (Although mine has a heavy build at 41 lbs right now.) Do you have any time on the design? Looks like a 14 inch BB height with a 36 or Lyric... Right? When do you think they'll be ready, and what kind of colors do you guys have planned?
> 
> Sorry, excited... :eekster:


Chris and i have been riding the One (same as Can-Diggle) and the Sauce (same as the Can-Can) all last season. The Can-Can and Can-Diggle just have DH tube sets, 1.5 HT and bolt on rear 135 Maxxle. We have been riding the AM bikes like DH bikes just to see if we can find a problem. Chris even jumped the One of Mushroom rock. I don't think he even realized he was doing it until he was in the air. 
The BB should end up about 14.3" with a Fox 36 and 2.5 tires. All our models are scheduled for March delivery. The Can-Can comes in anodized silver and the Can-Diggle is xtr grey. We have 12 colors available for links to match any part spec.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

flymybike said:


> Chris and i have been riding the One (same as Can-Diggle) and the Sauce (same as the Can-Can) all last season. The Can-Can and Can-Diggle just have DH tube sets, 1.5 HT and bolt on rear 135 Maxxle. We have been riding the AM bikes like DH bikes just to see if we can find a problem. Chris even jumped the One of Mushroom rock. I don't think he even realized he was doing it until he was in the air.
> The BB should end up about 14.3" with a Fox 36 and 2.5 tires. All our models are scheduled for March delivery. The Can-Can comes in anodized silver and the Can-Diggle is xtr grey. We have 16 colors available for links to match any part spec.


So the difference is in the tubing... that's good to know. When will we see prices? Which bike would you reccommed for a freerider that needs to pedal, no dirt jumps and would like to keep his ride >40lbs. One? Can-dinggle? Can-can? They all look intriguing...


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Jwind said:


> So the difference is in the tubing... that's good to know. When will we see prices? Which bike would you reccommed for a freerider that needs to pedal, no dirt jumps and would like to keep his ride >40lbs. One? Can-dinggle? Can-can? They all look intriguing...


Different in tubing and the conections to parts to increase stiffness, ie 1.5 head tube, Maxxle rear axle. And of course the geometry of the frame.

The Can-Diggle is what your looking for. Easy to build under 40 lbs. It comes down to travel (5-6 or 7-8") and your target weight / strength. The One is a light weight long travel enduro bike, not intended for the freerider. The Can-Diggle is only a pound heavier and will accomidate a triple clamp fork and big huckin. The Can-Can might be a bit hard to get the seat high enough for true pedal riding. It pedals great but is intended to be a slopestyle frame. Gotta get the seat LOW for the BMX cross over crowd. All frames come with ISCG tabs. MRP has a new bash for a 3 ring. It mounts to a ISCG tab, has no guides or rollers just a slider. We made our tabs extra stong for these types of bash systems, LG1 w/ taco? I've heard of the tabs getting bent on the frame from these newer style bashers.

prices - 
Sauce w/ RP23 - $1999
Can-Can w/ DHX 5.0 Coil- $2099
One w/ DHX 5.0 Air - $2175
Can-Diggle w/ DHX 5.0 Coil - $2275
F1 Jedi w/ DHX 5.0 Coil - $2699


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Saw a Jedi in the woods last week. Looks like a nice bike.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

sikocycles said:


> Saw a Jedi in the woods last week. Looks like a nice bike.


James is trying to smash it for me. Did you get to ride it? It's been so fun to get back on super rearward arc suspension again. I love it and don't want to see it get hurt. I


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

Please send that Jedi to DropNZone for a visit.:thumbsup:


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

Speedwa said:


> Please send that Jedi to DropNZone for a visit.:thumbsup:


I'll 2nd that request!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

flymybike said:


> Different in tubing and the conections to parts to increase stiffness, ie 1.5 head tube, Maxxle rear axle. And of course the geometry of the frame.
> 
> The Can-Diggle is what your looking for. Easy to build under 40 lbs. It comes down to travel (5-6 or 7-8") and your target weight / strength. The One is a light weight long travel enduro bike, not intended for the freerider. The Can-Diggle is only a pound heavier and will accomidate a triple clamp fork and big huckin. The Can-Can might be a bit hard to get the seat high enough for true pedal riding. It pedals great but is intended to be a slopestyle frame. Gotta get the seat LOW for the BMX cross over crowd. All frames come with ISCG tabs. MRP has a new bash for a 3 ring. It mounts to a ISCG tab, has no guides or rollers just a slider. We made our tabs extra stong for these types of bash systems, LG1 w/ taco? I've heard of the tabs getting bent on the frame from these newer style bashers.
> 
> ...


Awesome info! Thanks.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Speedwa said:


> Please send that Jedi to DropNZone for a visit.:thumbsup:


Is it dry up there? ... Or ridable, as it where? My Jedi is in CT but sounds like there getting some snow and ice. I'll get it back for you. Do you ride all winter?


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

if you're over in the uk anytime look me up i'd love a test ride


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

flymybike said:


> Is it dry up there? ... Or ridable, as it where? My Jedi is in CT but sounds like there getting some snow and ice. I'll get it back for you. Do you ride all winter?


 Yeah I ride all winter. A little less because I snowboard though. Bellingham is definately a little wet in winter but still good fun to ride. Can get a ride in the afternoon and go get fresh turns at Baker the next morning.

Weather sucks today though but it is 60 degrees outside.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

lol, Jedi riding a Jedi.
...sry


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

What are going to be the specs of the CanDiggle?

I've already seen the geometry somewhere else for the medium, looks perfect. But what is the bb shell length and rear dropouts spacing for hub? Compatible with any front derailleur?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Gauss said:


> What are going to be the specs of the CanDiggle?
> 
> I've already seen the geometry somewhere else for the medium, looks perfect. But what is the bb shell length and rear dropouts spacing for hub? Compatible with any front derailleur?


The BB is a 73mm with a 135 hub. Makes it possible to run the lighter cranks out there. The front derailleur is a top clamp / bottom pull.


----------



## Chad_Money (Aug 20, 2007)

yo Chris, Allen said you might be sendind up an Candiggle maybe soon? Get it up to Dropnzone, sounds like a bunch of riders are ready for a fresh bike :thumbsup: 
Weather is GREAT! nothing like icy skinnies and snow covered trails, but then the next day its 50 deg.


----------



## jetmotor (Jan 10, 2008)

Guess you guys know that the new homepage is up?


I'm ordering a Sauce to replace my id5.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

They are somehow suggesting me The one with this pic lol. I want my small The One:

http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/style/New images/one/Onefull.JPG

@flymybike: How would The One perform for light DH with a RS Domain U-turn? Let's say a beginner. And still have a bike for 2 epic adventures a year? Or would be better one of the other frames? I'm 200 lbs with gear.

And, what's the longest seat post a small The One can have for setting the saddle in it's lowest position?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Biggest picture ever... *edit: dammit gauss you fixed it! Now my post doesn't make any sense!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

The One is a all mountain bike. It will hold up to you fine if your not DHing it. Just depends on how hard you are on bikes. I think lighter riders could get away with it. It has a 6" insertion so you have 2.5" of adhustment on a small. The medium jumps to 8" and 4.5" adjustment. At 6' tall, I need 4" of adjustment. How tall are you? 
But seriously, at 200lbs you should get a Can-Diggle. It's only a pound heavier and you can use a 1.5 singlecrown, pedals the same as the One, three ring compatable, all the same goodies but stronger.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

flymybike said:


> James is trying to smash it for me. Did you get to ride it? It's been so fun to get back on super rearward arc suspension again. I love it and don't want to see it get hurt. I


It lived. Just got it back and inspected it. I need the snow to melt!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

flymybike said:


> The One is a all mountain bike. It will hold up to you fine if your not DHing it. Just depends on how hard you are on bikes. I think lighter riders could get away with it. It has a 6" insertion so you have 2.5" of adhustment on a small. The medium jumps to 8" and 4.5" adjustment. At 6' tall, I need 4" of adjustment. How tall are you?
> But seriously, at 200lbs you should get a Can-Diggle. It's only a pound heavier and you can use a 1.5 singlecrown, pedals the same as the One, three ring compatable, all the same goodies but stronger.


I'm 5'7" with a little shorter arms and hands than a common man from what I see, and my inseam is 31.5". So the geometry of a small The One really impacted me as to consider it and to make the question. Maybe then The Can Diggle in Med would do the trick, anyway I'm not really going to do Freeride, just AM, singletrack and light DH (without techie stuff, maybe just what would be a simple mountain for going down).

Anyway I would still wait some months till I get the money, hopefully for Summer or before, to pick a new frame. I just want to choose the right one so that it last some years. As for now I think the magic frame for me would have a TT of 22" and a seat tube between 16" or 17".

I'd been considering other brands but it's always a sacrifice between better for enduro or better for DH or better for tricks (which I wont do).

Also I want to use my actual fork, is a Domain U-turn with 1 1/8" steerer. How good would be a Can Diggle for that use and that frame? My eyes really like The One


----------



## SHAUN ESTES (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Chris, what is the BB width on the Jedi?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Gauss - It does sound like the One is right for what your wanting to do. The Domain will be perfect for both One and Can-Diggle. The Can-Diggle will accept a longer fork like a 40/888 but having a Domain will give you geo numbers like the One, i.e. HA, BB height. Difference is really just build strength and a little visual.

Chris and I have been jumping and DHing the One and it's holding up. Chris is putting his DH wheels on it this week. We will see what he can do before I brake it in a machine. 

The Jedi BB width is 83mm.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I still have one doubt: What's the longest seat post a small The One can have for setting the saddle in it's lowest position?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

For the seat post head to touch the seat tube, the post can be 6". Options would be a secondary seat post extender (best option, 31.6 to 27.2), gravity dropper or a Maverik (31.6mm seat post) but they are all around 14" long posts. 
How much adjustment are you looking for. That is the one thing you sacrifice on the small size. Keep in mind the Can-Diggle medium is only 1/2" (12.7mm) longer than the One small TT and the medium has a 8" seat post insertion. That gives you 4.5" of adjustment. For reference the dropper posts have a max travel of 4". Thats the range I've found to be usable between DH and XC heights.


----------



## Chad_Money (Aug 20, 2007)

Chris, you thinking about a trip to the NW maybe? That would be sick, weather is back and forth..maybe a little planning you can get in on some sunny days. I think theres a pack of people that would love to check out the new stuff.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

man, just as I had about decided on a Banshee Rune as my next bike, I had to stumble into the DH forum and go through this thread. now I've added the One, the Sauce, a Corsair Koing, and a Corsair Maelstrom to my list of potential frames to step up to. what I do is mainly AM, tho airtime is pretty high on my to-do list at times. meh. just me thinking out loud again. shut up mind. stop crying wallet


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Slyp Dawg said:


> man, just as I had about decided on a Banshee Rune as my next bike, I had to stumble into the DH forum and go through this thread. now I've added the One, the Sauce, a Corsair Koing, and a Corsair Maelstrom to my list of potential frames to step up to. what I do is mainly AM, tho airtime is pretty high on my to-do list at times. meh. just me thinking out loud again. shut up mind. stop crying wallet


If your wanting to learn to jump or jump alot, you should be thinking about the Can-Diggle. You can get the same geometry as the One by putting a smaller fork on it and it's built to take DH abuse. You gain about 1 lb over the One. 8ish with a air shock. I'll post real weight numbers when I get the production models.


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

flymybike said:


> How much adjustment are you looking for. That is the one thing you sacrifice on the small size. Keep in mind the Can-Diggle medium is only 1/2" (12.7mm) longer than the One small TT and the medium has a 8" seat post insertion. That gives you 4.5" of adjustment. For reference the dropper posts have a max travel of 4". Thats the range I've found to be usable between DH and XC heights.


Now Lance you make me wonder. 
In the other thread I fixed my order to a small CanDiggle as you suggested (as opposed to the One based on my riding intention). I still want to pedal uphill though and my climbing sweet spot on saddle position is 26" from top of my saddle to centre of BB. Would small CanDiggle seat tube be ok to accomodate seat post insertion and adjutment between my XC and DH heights..? (Considering various saddle height 2"-3") 
If I move to a medium size CanDiggle (that's 22.5' TT) I guess it would stretch me a bit on normal riding position (I m 5'3"), not even saying jumping/hucking. 
Having said that my small 5Spot is 22.4" TT and I m ok with 70mm stem and a little forward saddle position, it's my XC/AM bike however. And I felt a little cramped to pedal a small IH 6point8 with 21 TT without sliding saddle rail far back (they said it's 21.5 or 22" ETT with setback seatpost, but that's arguable point for me since it will move your KOPS position too much).
What do you think Lance? I appreciate others to chime in as well.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Not sure if you miss understood. The small One is 22" tt and the medium Can-Diggle is 22.5" tt (small is 21.5"). Both bikes have 6" insertion on a small and 8" on a medium. You would get more adjustment from a medium if you need it. You would need a seat post that is the proper length for the height you want, just cut to fit. The seat tube on a small will accomodate 2.5" of adjustment and a medium will accomodate 4.5" of adjustment. 

If your current bike is 22.4" with a 70mm stem then a medium Can-Diggle with a 22.5" tt and a 60mm stem would feel smaller than your current bike.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

flymybike said:


> If your current bike is 22.4" with a 70mm stem then a medium Can-Diggle with a 22.5" tt and a 60mm stem would feel smaller than your current bike.


I believe that those small differences are just felt at the beginning while you get the new feel. I don't think that such a small difference would really affect the enjoyment of a bike, probably an inch of difference would make a drastic change to the point that you won't accept it.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

WOOOo HOOO! I gots my name on the list for my JEDI! :thumbsup: Black large with white links..... Now I cannot sleep till march. Damn canfield brothers.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> WOOOo HOOO! I gots my name on the list for my JEDI! :thumbsup: Black large with white links..... Now I cannot sleep till march. Damn canfield brothers.


Right on man! I spent an hour on the phone with Chris the other day and although he tryed to convince me it's too much bike for my area, I still want one. (One exactly like yours actually!) He wants me to get one of the last large Luckys they have... Thinking. :skep:

Where's your F-1 going to go?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Right on man! I spent an hour on the phone with Chris the other day and although he tryed to convince me it's too much bike for my area, I still want one. (One exactly like yours actually!) He wants me to get one of the last large Luckys they have... Thinking. :skep:
> 
> Where's your F-1 going to go?


Dont know, I havent decided if Im going to sell it or keep it built and build the Jedi as a stable mate for it. I have another I( wheels set, ti springs, saddles, shocks, etcc to build another bike. This time I think Im going to throw a slata air 888 on it and keep it 37/38 lbs and race only.
If I decide to sell mine are you intrested and it will come with an additional red (med) front triangle, and longer spare links as well.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> Dont know, I havent decided if Im going to sell it or keep it built and build the Jedi as a stable mate for it. I have another I( wheels set, ti springs, saddles, shocks, etcc to build another bike. This time I think Im going to throw a slata air 888 on it and keep it 37/38 lbs and race only.
> If I decide to sell mine are you intrested and it will come with an additional red (med) front triangle, and longer spare links as well.


Oh just wondering... You can ask Chris, I'm not sure WHAT I want... But you are ordering one of my top 10!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

are there any real pics of the Can diggle with fork, wheels and everything on it?Im curious to see how the frame can look like as a full dh rig....


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

ban said:


> are there any real pics of the Can diggle with fork, wheels and everything on it?Im curious to see how the frame can look like as a full dh rig....


We are starting welding tomorrow so you'll see them soon. I'm excited about the Can-Diggle too. That will be the first frame to be built up.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

ban said:


> are there any real pics of the Can diggle with fork, wheels and everything on it?Im curious to see how the frame can look like as a full dh rig....


Here you go . . . . not perfect but it gives you an idea of what it'll look like built up true DH style.

Sorry Lance, looks like I'm faster than your welders!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd prefer a 66 or a totem thankyou very much


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Haha, anyway the edition looks nice!

I do want to see soon real pics of the Can Diggle and the Can Can.

BTW, how a Can Can would be for lite DH with a Totem? Is it flickable to try the trails with some "style"? However I see the Jedi is ment to be something like that but for real DH, isn't it?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Jwind said:


> I'd prefer a 66 or a totem thankyou very much


I get no respect I tell you! :thumbsup:


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

That´s nice!!:thumbsup: , btw; how does the Can-diggle would cope with rock gardens, rough stuff and things like that?? I know the Jedi is the masterpiece of you guys talking about suspension but I plan to build a light dh rig for this summer and the Jedi seems to be too much bike for what I mostly do...the Can-diggle would be used for some dh riding (dh racing occasionally..) and some freeriding at the local bikeparks.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



flymybike said:


> We are starting welding tomorrow so you'll see them soon. I'm excited about the Can-Diggle too. That will be the first frame to be built up.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

AWESOMEE 



rep_1969 said:


> Here you go . . . . not perfect but it gives you an idea of what it'll look like built up true DH style.
> 
> Sorry Lance, looks like I'm faster than your welders!! :thumbsup:


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

hey rep 1969, could you do the can-can with a fox 36 talas at both 160 and 100 mm of travel???


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

scorpionsf said:


> hey rep 1969, could you do the can-can with a fox 36 talas at both 160 and 100 mm of travel???


If I can find some time, I'll give it a shot. I don't have any side views of a fox 36 talas though. I'd have to search one out. If you can fine one (as big as possible), post it here for me to grab.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

https://www.thebikinghub.com/mtb/uploads/trance_ch_03.jpg
its at 130mm

https://www.evanscycles.com/large_images/Z0476B_BIG.jpg
at 160mm

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=231532&stc=1&d=1170375168
at 160mm (not a talas but they all look the same so w/e)

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=258209&stc=1&d=1178161417
prolly the biggest pic, at 160


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> Here you go . . . . not perfect but it gives you an idea of what it'll look like built up true DH style.
> 
> Sorry Lance, looks like I'm faster than your welders!! :thumbsup:


Scchhhweeeeetttt...


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

The Can-Can with a Totem would feel like a mini Dh bike. With a 36 a nice enduro feel. The Can-Can is very predictable in the take offs and landings and can be built really light for a fast responsive feel. 

Guass, I think bans post sums up the Can-Diggle just right. If your not pushing for the pro class and just want to lip the jumps and rail berms and have a light bike that works all situations, the Can-Diggle's the hot setup. 
Sorry haven't done this before, copy clip-

ban-
That´s nice!! , btw; how does the Can-diggle would cope with rock gardens, rough stuff and things like that?? I know the Jedi is the masterpiece of you guys talking about suspension but I plan to build a light dh rig for this summer and the Jedi seems to be too much bike for what I mostly do...the Can-diggle would be used for some dh riding (dh racing occasionally..) and some freeriding at the local bikeparks.... 

and for everyone that likes to go sillystupid fast, push just over the line, doesn't need pads, go for broke or come home broke - the Jedi!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Rep_1969, Thanks Rick, the model looks so sick.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Here you go scorpionsf with the Fox @ 160mm. You'll have to use your imagination for the 130mm setting though.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

flymybike said:


> Rep_1969, Thanks Rick, the model looks so sick.


Not a problem Lance, I like doing mock-up stuff.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

that's great Lance, that´s what I wanted to read   , Im almost convinced about pulling the trigger on the Can-Diggle...anyway,have you tested the Can-diggle deeply enough to know how it performs on rockgardens or rough stuff going fast??cheers!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


flymybike said:


> The Can-Can with a Totem would feel like a mini Dh bike. With a 36 a nice enduro feel. The Can-Can is very predictable in the take offs and landings and can be built really light for a fast responsive feel.
> 
> Guass, I think bans post sums up the Can-Diggle just right. If your not pushing for the pro class and just want to lip the jumps and rail berms and have a light bike that works all situations, the Can-Diggle's the hot setup.
> Sorry haven't done this before, copy clip-
> ...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

That last pic of the Can Diggle looks so nice as to compete against an SX Trail


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Gauss said:


> That last pic of the Can Diggle looks so nice as to compete against an SX Trail


Compete against? More like stomp on.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Maybe this would be my bike for the end of this year... maybe sooner. I would still have to ask Canfield Brothers about how to buy a frame for a country where there are no CB dealers.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Maybe this would be my bike for the end of this year... maybe sooner. I would still have to ask Canfield Brothers about how to buy a frame for a country where there are no CB dealers.


Just go here: http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/index.html call them and order a frame. . . . . I think. I could be wrong though.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> Compete against? More like stomp on.


yeah it will

also, rep 1969, could you do the 36 on a can-can?
thats what i orginally wanted but i actually really like the can-diggle with the 36, it looks like a better sx trail


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Ban, so basically the One is a lighter version of the Can-Diggle. We built the lighter of the two so if it held up we felt it would be good in a DH build. We tested the One like it was a DH bike. Really just trying to find it's weakness by being flagrant. It's a great DH bike, feels at home in the rocky stuff. It's been ridden at Bootleg, Moab, Jackson and SLC and Bountiful as well as some review testing, both downhilling and climbing. For me, it was a perfect bike last season, to ride everything I normally ride. Lots of up but good DH with rocky ridge lines, super fast bumpy singletrack and flowing jump and burmed trails. 

One thing I don't think was covered in here is options. 
You can get the One or Sauce with a 12 x 135 Maxel rearend with internally ribbed seat stays or a 135 QR (the Chain stays are all internally ribbed). Same stout rear as the Can-Can and Can-Diggle. 

We have 12 colors of links for the One, Sauce, Can-Can and Can-Diggle and 5 for the Jedi. All the frames are anodized with polished graphics and laser etched logos. The only paint is on the links so your bike will look better far longer than full painted. The Sauce is champagne ano, One is a Gunbarrel Blue ano, The Can-Can is Silver ano and the Can-Diggle is XTR Grey ano. 
Sauce and One have a 1.125" head tube and the Can-Can and Can-Diggle have a 1.5 HT. All four have ISCG_old tabs, replacable hangers and are disk only.

Gauss - The easiest was to get a frame is call Chris and have him point you to a dealer or just order direct. Chris is the man, he'll answer your questions and make sure your setup.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

scorpionsf said:


> yeah it will
> 
> also, rep 1969, could you do the 36 on a can-can?
> thats what i orginally wanted but i actually really like the can-diggle with the 36, it looks like a better sx trail


Sorry man, I don't have time . . . . hopefully some time in the near future.


----------



## Bike Whore (Jun 26, 2005)

sorry if the info has been posted, can someone tell me what size rear hub the Jedi is running this year ?


cheers


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Jedi: 150mm x 12


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

12x150


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

The latest Canfield line is the absolute shizzo. No matter what you want to do they've got you covered. The Can-Diggle is as close to a "do-it-all with very little compromise" bike as anyone has pulled off yet.

I rode a One prototype last month when I was on a work trip that took me through SLC. Now I just pedalled around in the court outside Chris's house (too bad it was too wet to ride for real) but there were some rocks in a nieghbor's driveway to hit. Even on such a short insignifcant test ride, the results were readily apparent. This new linkage design pedals so efficiently - standing or sitting, big or little ring - that it literally felt like it was only a 4" travel trail bike. Very minimal movement from driveline input. But run over something or "push" on it, and it felt as deep and plush as any DH rig I've ridden. 

As soon as I got home, my deposit for a Can-Diggle was on the way. These bikes are the end result of 8 years of real-world R&D by two of the best riders I've ever ridden with, and as soon as you ride one it shows. I've experienced both good pedalling efficiency and plush, bottomless travel - just never on the same bike at the same time. Until now...


----------



## Keeny (Feb 26, 2008)

You guys might find this interesting, just finished building my Jedi, first one in europe and absolutely love it.


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

Keeny...why such a small seat my man? How much that bad boy weigh ? I am impressed at how light people have been getting these things for a DH bike.


----------



## Keeny (Feb 26, 2008)

Not sure on the weight, somewhere around 37lbs I think might be a bit less.

Saddles just comfy


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*work blocks photo bucket*

I am not allowed to see your photos, any chance you could upload them into mtbr? I am loving these builds and bummed I cannot get to yours.


----------



## Keeny (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1962974/

Try that

Yea all the ones i've seen look mint, all fairly similar too


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^ Nice, but if I were you I would make another thread with more details so more people could see it.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*stunning*

These things build up beautiful. Yours looks awesome man. 
Can you give us a parts spec list. Looks like you are running some heavy cranks there and thinking 37 lbs? Is that a guess or have you weighed it?


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Keeny said:


> You guys might find this interesting, just finished building my Jedi, first one in europe and absolutely love it.


wicked small cassette back there - is that 11-22 or something smaller?


----------



## Keeny (Feb 26, 2008)

Rough spec is:
888RC3 ATAs
V1 bar & stem
Jucy Ultimates
Mavic 819 front 823 rear on hope/Element hubs
X9 tranny
Diabolus 73mm cranks in an 83mm shell (saves money, weight and works fine )
MRP G2

I weighed it in at 37lbs but the individual parts should be around 35 so not too sure on the exact weight


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Really digging the Jedi, great looking frame!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Keeny said:


> Rough spec is:
> 888RC3 ATAs
> V1 bar & stem
> Jucy Ultimates
> ...


Guaranteed heavier than that! Not to dis but Im running alot of high end parts weight light as hell and single plys and a roco wc air and Im 36.8lbs.


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Canfield Jedi*

https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif
Here she is off to ride her, mahalo

Canfield Jedi F1
Avid 7's eight in disc brakes 
Bontrager Big Earl Bar & Seat 
Thomson Elite Post & X4 Stem
Salsa gold seat post clamp
Saint Rotors & Hubs
Sun MTX rims
King Headset
Atom Lab pedals
XT Cassette & Shadow rear derailleur & shifter
Sunline grips
Sram chain
Blackspire 38 front chainring
Fox 40RC2
MRP Bones Cranks
Arrow front tire Big earl rear
Cane Creek Double Barrel Rear shock 400 # spring rate

42.5 #'s


----------



## charlesparps (Jun 24, 2009)

Does anyone offer the pulley set-up aftermarket or to add as a mod? I am having issues with my chain on an M1 and need a fix.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

charlesparps said:


> Does anyone offer the pulley set-up aftermarket or to add as a mod? I am having issues with my chain on an M1 and need a fix.


No. the bikes are designed with them in mind. A pull on an M1 would not work out well.


----------

